# What is the free shipping code for cherry culture?



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone know what it is? I want to buy a few things but I am hoping there is a free shipping code with no minimum purchase.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 27, 2008)

Me too want to know


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 30, 2008)

there isn't one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm waiting for one too!


----------

